# Changement Disque Dur iBook



## Oliviercar (11 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir si je peux changer le DD de mon iBook qui est un Toshiba MK6014MAP de 6 Go pour un Hitachi 80go Ide 2,5" 5400t Interne car je suis un peu limite dans l'espace depuis que j'ai installé Panther


J'espère que mon iBook me le permet

Merci d'avance


----------



## melaure (11 Novembre 2003)

Aucun problème tu peux le faire ! Je n'ai pas utilisé de 80 Go, mais j'ai passé deux palourdes en 40 Go ...

Attend-toi à un démontage assez long et surtout à bien faire attention car on casse vite quelquechose. Tu ne serais pas dans la région lyonnaise (si tu veux de l'aide) ?


----------



## Oliviercar (11 Novembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Aucun problème tu peux le faire ! Je n'ai pas utilisé de 80 Go, mais j'ai passé deux palourdes en 40 Go ...
> 
> Attend-toi à un démontage assez long et surtout à bien faire attention car on casse vite quelquechose. Tu ne serais pas dans la région lyonnaise (si tu veux de l'aide) ?



Désolé je ne suis pas dans la région lyonnaise mais j'ai déja démonté ma palourde pour un pb d'ethernet que je n'ai pas pu résoudre les plots sur la carte mère sont morts

Merci quand même


----------



## melaure (11 Novembre 2003)

Oliviercar a dit:
			
		

> Désolé je ne suis pas dans la région lyonnaise mais j'ai déja démonté ma palourde pour un pb d'ethernet que je n'ai pas pu résoudre les plots sur la carte mère sont morts
> 
> Merci quand même



Amusant que tu sois de Marseille. Zzz Steeve zzZ (de Marseille aussi) est dans le même cas que toi. Il s'est acheté une palourde et veux changer le DD. Je lui ai aussi proposé de passer à Lyon ...


----------



## azerty (12 Novembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Aucun problème tu peux le faire !...



         j'espère que c'est plus facile que sur les IBook G4, parce que, d'après un tuto vu je ne sais plus où (pas loin..), ce n'est pas du tout évident...!


----------



## macinside (12 Novembre 2003)

mais si 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il faut moins d'une heure sur le coin d'une table


----------



## azerty (12 Novembre 2003)

c'était sur le topic d'à coté, ce tuto  http://aberco.free.fr/ibookG4.html , ça n'incite pas à essayer la manoeuvre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...mais pourquoi Apple ne fait pas des DD faciles à changer, comme sur les anciens Pismos, ou sur la plupart des portables pc..?


----------



## melaure (12 Novembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais si
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour quelqu'un d'expérimenté peut-être ...


----------



## takamaka (12 Novembre 2003)

moi je suis prêt à te le laisser une 1/2 journée ca m'interesse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et puis je suis de lyon... mais sérieusement quel disque recommandes-tu ?


----------



## Onra (12 Novembre 2003)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> moi je suis prêt à te le laisser une 1/2 journée ca m'interesse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui mais toi tu n'as pas une palourde. Pour les iceBooks, c'est chez moi qu'il faut passer


----------



## melaure (12 Novembre 2003)

Pourquoi ne viendrais-tu pas un mardi soir au club ? Ca fera un bon TP ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pour le disque eh bien tu as plein de choix. Prend au minimum un 40 Go pour que ca vaille bien le coup et en vitesse je suis satisfait par les 4200 tr/m. Si tu as les moyens tu peux prendre un 5400 tr/m ...


----------



## Delphine (14 Novembre 2003)

sur macbidouille ils disent beaucoup de bien du toshiba 5400 trs/min avec ses 16 Mo de cache c'est ici


----------



## takamaka (14 Novembre 2003)

Je me doutais bien que j'allais te retrouver sur ce fil de discussion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais la question est "Qui a les doigts les plus gros des 2 ? Onra ou Melaure ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 parce que c'est pas tout de vouloir la triturer ma bécane, il faut la faire renaître... Donc si tu t'appelles doigts de fée, je te le confie !


----------



## takamaka (14 Novembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ne viendrais-tu pas un mardi soir au club ? Ca fera un bon TP !


euh, je viens avec un blouse blanche ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sinon, le mardi c'est difficile pour moi. Je vais profiter de la journée Portes Ouvertes du 22 novembre pour venir vous saluer.



			
				melaure a dit:
			
		

> 4200 tr/m ?


 quelle marque, celui proposée par Delphine a l'air pas mal...



			
				melaure a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as les moyens tu peux prendre un 5400 tr/m ...








 Hé c'est bientôt Noël, si je fais le cobaye c'est l'AUG qui paye, non ?


----------



## takamaka (14 Novembre 2003)

Apparement, ce disque est une tuerie ! Pour ce qui est du prix, je peux faire un effort... entre le tuning de l'iBook est l'acquisition d'un Powerbook pas forcément plus réactif, j'ai fais mon choix... Merci pour l'info!


----------



## melaure (14 Novembre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais toi tu n'as pas une palourde. Pour les iceBooks, c'est chez moi qu'il faut passer



Qui sait démonter un iBook Coquillage peut démonter n'importe quoi !!! Mais bon je te le laisse si tu veux


----------



## Onra (15 Novembre 2003)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Donc si tu t'appelles doigts de fée, je te le confie !



On n'est pas obligé de se voir à l'AUG, ni de le faire faire par quelqu'un d'autre. Ca se fait aisément à condition d'avoir les bons outils et les bon conseils. Le plus délicat c'est la coque de l'iBook qu'il faut retirer avec le plus grand soin et c'est là que l'expérience paye.

En ce moment je suis pas mal occupé mais si tu veux un soir ou un week-end, on peut faire le tuning chez moi tranquillement.


----------



## melaure (15 Novembre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> On n'est pas obligé de se voir à l'AUG, ni de le faire faire par quelqu'un d'autre. Ca se fait aisément à condition d'avoir les bons outils et les bon conseils. Le plus délicat c'est la coque de l'iBook qu'il faut retirer avec le plus grand soin et c'est là que l'expérience paye.
> 
> En ce moment je suis pas mal occupé mais si tu veux un soir ou un week-end, on peut faire le tuning chez moi tranquillement.



Attention car Onracula est nettement plus cher que moi ! Il prend plus de deux litres de sang par démontage !!!


----------



## takamaka (15 Novembre 2003)

Bon alors je t'invite à boire un verre ou deux chez Onra ?!


----------



## takamaka (15 Novembre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment je suis pas mal occupé mais si tu veux un soir ou un week-end, on peut faire le tuning chez moi tranquillement.



bon et bien je m'en vais de ce pas retrouver notre boîte aux lettres !


----------



## decoris (15 Novembre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais toi tu n'as pas une palourde. Pour les iceBooks, c'est chez moi qu'il faut passer



chez moi tu veux dire, je suis quand même un des pionniers à l'avoir fait, ici... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(voir signature!)


----------



## le terrible (17 Novembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> chez moi tu veux dire, je suis quand même un des pionniers à l'avoir fait, ici...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne m'oubliez pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je mérite la gloire,j'ai aussi changé un DD sur un iBook 700 quand meme,la class 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cependant,respect aux ancetres


----------



## decoris (17 Novembre 2003)

le terrible a dit:
			
		

> Ne m'oubliez pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben oui, quoi, j'ai même écrit un article... dingue non?

ma prochaine étape : repeindre mon ibook!


----------



## semac (17 Novembre 2003)

Non mais on est ou ici ??!!?? sur un site de rencontre ou quoi ?????

@+


----------



## melaure (18 Novembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Non mais on est ou ici ??!!?? sur un site de rencontre ou quoi ?????
> 
> @+



Yep, changer un disque dur c'est un super plan drague !


----------



## takamaka (18 Novembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Yep, changer un disque dur c'est un super plan drague !



et oui, semac même les droits d'entrée sont offerts !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> ma prochaine étape : repeindre mon ibook!



c pour quand ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ca pourrait etre sympa un ibook rose bonbon...


----------



## florentdesvosges (26 Novembre 2003)

la semaine prochaine, je récupére une Palourde 300Mhz.
je vais aussi devoir changer le hd d'origine si je veux mettre Panther (qui occupe tout de même 1,5 go !!) or je ne l'ai jamais fait et n'ai prévu de voyages à Lyon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai plusiseurs fois changé des HD de Titanium, mais je crois savoir qu'avec un iBook, c'est beaucoup plus dur.

Connaissez-vous un pas à pas pour une palourde ?? (celui de decoris est pour un ice)

faut-il des outils particuliers (j'ai le Torx T8) ??

Si jamais il y a une personne motivée à paris pour me donner un coup de main, elle peut se manifester 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

genial, alors je veux une brune 1m70, 52kg 90D
oh pardon les filles on plaisante quoi !

@+


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

bon vous m'avez convaincu prochaine étape changer le DD de mon Ibook !
enfin quand je l'aurai reçu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## Lupin sansei (26 Novembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bon vous m'avez convaincu prochaine étape changer le DD de mon Ibook !
> enfin quand je l'aurai reçu
> 
> 
> ...



juste pour te faire enrager, mon père a décider hier d'en acheter un. Il est allé à la fnac de Toulon le même jour (pour ceux qui connaissent pas, et ils sont nombreux, c'est celle qui est ravitaillé par les corbeaux). et il est reparti avec un 12" 800, 384Mo


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

hheeeeuuu merci !
je fait quoi la ?
bon Toulon c'est un peu loin pour foutre le feu  !
mmm je vais me ronger les ongles à la place !

@+


----------



## Lupin sansei (27 Novembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bon Toulon c'est un peu loin pour foutre le feu  !



surtout que ca a deja brule l'ete dernier...


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2003)

mouai mais pas assez visiblement puisque la Fnac est debout et à été livré avant mon Apple Center !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











@+


----------

